# Likes and Dislikes thread for the 2015 Merry Reaper



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the likes thread for this years Merry reaper, 

once again PLEASE make the list with as much DETAIL as possible!!! Seriously, you can not have too much detail, it makes it SO much easier for your reaper!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

don't forget to post here!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

keeping close to the other thread


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Likes:
skulls
plastic animal skeletons - missed out on the frogs and scorpions
gargoyles
creepy ornaments
wax melts - vanilla and pumpkin are my favorites 
jack o' lantern ornaments or anything for our Halloween tree
vintage small glass Christmas ornaments - used to have one with "Merry Christmas" on it and a small striped bell
baby's first Christmas ornaments
Minnie Mouse ornaments - for the baby
crocheted snowflakes - I've always loved these but have always had difficulty crocheting with thread
Christmas villages (don't have one, so anything to get one started would be great)
homemade is welcome
LED candles - I really love the ones that are actually made of wax but will welcome any
Battery operated LED string lights
Gothic candle holders or any decorative holder black, gold, bronze or brass colored
Christmas-themed story books
snowmen
I'm just getting started in scrapbooking so anything either Christmas or Halloween themed would be appreciated
Decorative flower pots for either season or that I can use year-round (have mostly african violets)
colored glue sticks - white, blood red, black and toxic ooze green

Dislikes:
Movies (have several already)
Music (have lots of it too)
Nothing with a really strong cinnamon smell (allergies)
We have too many strings of electric lights
NBC - I like the movie but I don't really decorate with it but ornaments are OK
primitive - I like primitive snowmen but that's about it
Nothing religious 

This our first Christmas as parents, so it's really going to be a special one.  I don't do a theme as I'm rather eclectic. We have a large tree that will come out of hiding this year and it will mainly be decorated with homemade or embellished ornaments with some creepy ones thrown into the mix. Please don't feel intimated by this as some of my embellished ornaments are simply DT jingle bells/candy canes with bows on them. Since my husband loves purple, our tree will likely have purple garland (if I can remember where I put it) and a refurbished lighted topper that I redid in purple two years ago. I do put several gold ornaments on the tree also. The main living areas of our house are painted in olive or caramel so anything decorative that could stay out year-round would be awesome. The interior of our house does not look like a magazine cover (unless there's a magazine called Eclectic Halloween Hoarders) so don't worry too much about whether something will fit in or not.  Our daughter will be nine-months old by the time Christmas rolls around and would cherish anything that our reaper would like to send her, though if you would like to send an outfit or sleeper go with the next larger size as she's really long. We also have a spoiled dog who dislikes the cold and opts to spend her days (and nights) inside during the winter.

All of our family celebrations take place elsewhere but I do plan on decorating inside. We may put some lights up outside but are unsure at this time. I've created a pinterest board especially for this reaper and will be adding to it in the coming weeks. Please don't feel you have to make or buy something that I have pinned--I mainly created it to give you an idea of my interests. 

Also I'm planning on making a witch for Halloween 2016. Not necessarily the pointy-hat witch but more of the wrinkled granny-woman/hag/backwoods medicine woman witch. I plan on making her face and hands out of paper mache and making a cat also. I could use any creepy witch-type things too and I would love a witch ball! 


https://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/winter-reaper-likes/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok going to go work on my list I am so so excited to rock my victim for the merry reaper whoot


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

IzzyBorden I LOVE the idea of doing a Winter Reaper Likes/Ideas on Pinterest. 

*going over to my pinterest to make one now! *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Merry Reaper list 
I just love this reaper so much fun. This will be our first Christmas in our new house. 
we decorate inside and outside. 

For Christmas my theme is Nightmare before Christmas. 
Do not get scared my dear reaper I am sure I will love whatever you come up with 

I decorate outside with NBC theme
I decorate inside gothic Christmas and traditional Christmas 
I have 4 black Christmas trees one of them I do Gothic style tree with nbc, skulls , bats , keys anything you would find on a gothic tree this is the one time I am a ok with glitter  . 
Gothic ball ornaments from black to orange to purple red or silver again glitter is a ok glass or plastic is ok by me. 
Any kind of ornament would be cool colors from black, red, white, purple or silver, green and pink from gothic style to unique I will love whatever you send 
Nbc stocking or a black Gothic stocking of some sort would be cool
A purple tree skirt would be cool or some sort of gothic tree skirt
A cool gothic tree toper could be something like frosty the snowman top hat or even a stem punk hat. . 

Gingerbread men ornaments would be sweet I want to start a gingerbread man tree  
Gingerbread anything I am really digging these little guys 

Red, white , Purple or blue string lights always welcome 
I love the wax melts love any great smelling ones basically any kind but pine I hate the smell of pine 
i also love candles that smell yummy lol 
love Gothic decorations for the home from candle holders to gothic mirrors photo frames any things welcome 
I would love a Gothic looking tea pot or even a jack skeleton tea pot or nbc one would be cool 
anything nightmare before Christmas i would love 

I also am a fan of snowflakes these do not have to be gothic snowflake anything I would love 
I am starting to get more into traditional Christmas stuff to so I am sure anything you send I will love. 
My favorite colors for Christmas are purple, black, pink, white and Red.



Tree number two is done in elfs 
Any elf ornament I would love from the old style to the new style are a ok with me 
Some sort of tree topper for my elf tree would be wicked cool 


Now if you are a knitter and could knit these sleepers omg that would be so cool the one thing I do not do is knit I wear a size 7 to 7.5
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/elf-slippers

like the top ones  








OK just added I decided to do a tiki theme tree so anything tiki to add to it would love  

I would love a big foot ornament 

other items are like light up Christmas solar lights or string lights like candy canes, snow men santas gingerbread men or something



i also collect avon cape cod ruby red glass some of the items looking for dinner plates, footed glass mugs, water pitcher, bowls, 

i have a karelian bear dog she is my sweetie 

also would love any nightmare before Christmas games 

I also love anything haunted mansion looking or that could be used in a haunted mansion dinner party that is the theme for 2016.
so gothic looking place mates to cool cloth napkins to items you would decorate with. 

2016 Halloween theme is haunted graveyard with the inside a haunted mansion dinner party .

A pintrest page for ideas for you  
https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/merry-reaper-ideas/

Dislikes 
gory 
zombies
babys
blood


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

fine tuning then will send beth my info


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im open to Christmas and Halloween related items.Ok so here goes the list.

Likes indoor
Lemax spooky town or x-mas accessories 
Skulls and skeletons
Jason Vorhess
blue or green string x-mas lights
They live dvd/bluray
Wreaths
Frankenstein
Halloween/x-mas ornaments
Horror pictures
Christmas pictures
Halloween or Christmas tablecloth

Likes outdoors
Spot lights
Orange Halloween lights
Ground breakers
Christmas lights
Santa items
Cemetery related items

Dislikes
Glitter
Gore
animal skeletons

Im more of a Halloween fan and my wife is the X-mas lover but I enjoy it as well. We decorate in and outside for both holidays so either option is ok. This is my 1st reaper so Im really looking forward to making my Merry Victim scary happy


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Once Halloween is over, I start to mentally prepare myself for the Armageddon that takes over my house. Yes the "regular" fall decorations make a short appearance till the end of November, but then it's on!!!

The giant boxes of snowmen get dragged out of storage. This all stems from childhood trauma caused my parents' tacky tree. No theme whatsoever. Just crap thrown on a the Christmas tree. I always swore there would be a theme at my house when I grew up. 

Santas??? No because you can't lazily leave them up for most of winter until you have a screaming desire to have clean shelves
Gingerbread men??? 
Elves????

No the answer was obvious---snowmen!!! There are so many styles: country, modern, glass, metal, wooden, etc. They can be on almost anything: frames, candlesticks, mugs, wreathes, ornaments 

And speaking of ornaments, wanna guess what my tree is covered in?

I love all types with the exception of those creepy painted glass blown ones. They give me the willies. 

My husband thought he was being clever by trying to get me to stop buying snowmen. That just caused me to start painting pictures of them. 

Soon dear Snowmen your time will come......


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh and my husband does delight in messing with my carefully planned out displays. Every year I discover this part of my collection facing the wrong way. I'm told they must have wanted to see the pool. (I'm married to a man child).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, too funny Kloey!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so dose this for more to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

needs to be by other post


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Likes 
Nightmare Before Christmas 
Witch ornaments 
creepy ornaments 
zombie 
body parts
DOD
Bones real or fake
Universal monsters
rocabilly 
Krampus 

Dislikes 
cute
glitter 
regular xmas stuff.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to up date my list,


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

updated my list and giving this a bump!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Likes
> Nightmare Before Christmas
> Witch ornaments
> creepy ornaments
> ...


ok I had to laugh only here do you see 

Nightmare Before Christmas 
Witch ornaments 
creepy ornaments 
body parts

haha gotta love it


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been going over in my head about this one ..... Halloween is so intertwined with almost every "holiday" that I decorate for that you would think it be Halloween 365 at my place  With that said, I have come up with likes/dislikes. I have also made a 'Winter Reaper Idea' board on Pinterest. 

Dislikes first:

~Movies ... the only Christmasy type movies I tend to like are horror ones/campy ones (Santa Slay, Jack Frost, etc. - those type I don't mind. Funny/Romantic ones .... bleech! )
~ Santa Claus unless he is a zombie, has a skull for a head, is Day of the Dead, etc. Santa has ALWAYS given me the creeps!
~ Glitter
~ The following scents: Cinnamon, Pine, Pumpkin, Egg Nog, MIstletoe,
~ Christmas Village items that are Christmas (if that make sense!) - 
~ Tinsel
~ Garland as I have no where to place it

Believe that is it for my dislikes .... I will fine tune as I read other's lists and go around the stores looking 

For Christmas, I have a small black tree that is between 3 -4 foot tall. I usually decorate it with tombstones, Day of the Dead theme to honor passed on loved ones. I try to find something small that represents each person or animal that meant a lot of us and place those within the tree as well. I also dress up any skeletons I have out for Halloween, in Christmas type attire. As for garland, when I do use it and I don't need much, it is to weave within my oddities displays just to give them more of a "holiday" feel 

My likes:

~Day of the Dead
~ Krampus
~ Tombstones
~ Ravens
~ Christmas village items that have been repurposed to look Gothic, Halloween-ish, 
~ Hand made items (LOVE what I have gotten in the 2 reaps I have participated in!)
~ Santa Muerte items (Saintly Death)
~ Oddities (skulls, bones, post mortem, funerary, etc.)
~ Grim Reapers
~ Skulls 
~ Bats
~ Spiders
~ NMBC (Zero is my fave but I do like the 3 little kids too)
~ Anything you think I would like 

This is my Pinterest board for ideas: https://www.pinterest.com/MissHallowsEve/winter-reaper-likesidea/

Feel free to look at my other pinterest boards as well. You can find me on Facebook, I have a FB page called All Hallow's Eve .... just trying to make it easy on my reaper 

SO excited for this one!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh sweet another list yaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i bought some things to day to make some teassers


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah yes... teasers! Didn't get to do any with the last reaper so I must make amends with this one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the merry reaper fun


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

up you go!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am going to do some teasers this time around as well since I have seen so many cool ones the previous two Secret Reaper rounds  Gotta get my thinking cap on for them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Miss Hallows Eve said:


> I am going to do some teasers this time around as well since I have seen so many cool ones the previous two Secret Reaper rounds  Gotta get my thinking cap on for them!


Teasers are so much fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

am working on my list...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see more list


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope no one is disappointed by my none dark list:



Christmas 
:my Christmas is just that , Christmasy, I do have a couple Halloweenish ornaments, a spider web, old world style,which is white and silver spider web, and a old world pumpkin,,so along those lines would be good,, I am a ornament junkie,, can not resist a sparky ornament , do mostly "fancy" glass, but sparkly plastic is ok too, put it at the bottom, although my cats leave them alone at this point, I also love, love snowmen,collect any and all, ornaments, knick knacks, etc . Old World Santa's, snowflakes, elegantly traditional if that makes sense. Vintage ornaments like from the ,, 40,s and 50s. think shiny brite style,I like Victorian style Christmas, wreaths, wall swags,, basically if it is Chrismas-y I will adore it, Christmas art work,, andhand sewn items like wall hangings, table runners, etc. Kitchen towels, etc. wax melts, love most scents, but must admit I am a flowery kind of gal, as well as pine type scents, although am not really picky..

love the Wizard of Oz, especially the green witch in all her forms, would love a Wicked witch figurine or ornament 

Home made/ handmade is awesome, as is thrift store finds
I adore kitties and have four babies... 

Halloween : scary, things that go bump in the night type , things to use to animate, witches, ghosts, skeletons, bats, cats etc.




dislikes Halloween, gory , bloody, movies, zombie babys, clowns, 

Christmas need to think about, don't have much dislikes for Christmas,,


I have several Christmas themed boards on pinterest, to give you ideas... thank you in advance to my reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

bumpity........


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

and another one


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

looking forward to this one


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Halloween or Christmas, it doesn't matter. I love both (although except for Nightmare Before Christmas, we really don’t overlap them much). 
Likes:
General Halloween: Can always use lights, creepy cloth, cheesecloth, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for decor. 
Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 
Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 
Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 
Miniatures: I’d love one of those tin box (Altoids) miniature scenes. Or the mini terrariums. Actually, I just like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. 

Halloween Village: Love, love, love anything for my Halloween Village. I’ve been collecting and repainting Dollar Store pieces for a while now, so I’m not looking for anything expensive. Something cheap or second hand that I can repaint is great. Bits and pieces such as trees, shrubs, moss, fences, etc. are greatly needed too since I really want to build up the "grounds" this year. (Trees, I need trees! haha) A small train to go with the village would be awesome. I like to repaint things, so it doesn't really matter what it looks like. 
Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween music makes me happy. 
Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters. Love Nightmare Before Christmas. And I love all things Disney Villains! 
If you can sew, I would be super happy with anything you make. Sewing is like watching magic for me. I know there's a trick, but I've yet to figure it out. 
I also always appreciate bits and pieces I can work/craft with--ribbon, tape, glue, Styrofoam, wood, broken or imperfect jewelry bits, even glitter. 
Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies

For Christmas:
Disney stuff! Love Christmas stuff with the Fab Five (Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Donald, and Pluto), and the princesses but any Disney character is great. I'm also on board the Frozen train that's rolling through! 
Most of the style of Halloween can carry over into Christmas decorations (Victorian, old or antique looking).
I like funny Christmas stuff (like, haha, funny). 
I have a miniature Christmas tree that gets set up randomly, so itty bitty ornaments would be nice. (I got an awesome Halloween tree a few years ago in the Merry Reaper so ornaments for that are nice too). 
Snowglobes (although I would be terrified of shipping) and music boxes. 
Real ornaments for the full sized-tree area always welcome too. 
Mostly indoor decorations for Christmas. We usually run out of time and don’t do much outdoor decorating. 
I always love lights, so any kind of lighting is cool. 
We also can use fabrics, ribbons, tulle, and all that fun stuff. 
I like dramatic Christmas music (Trans Siberian Orchestra style). 
I like peppermint candy.
For Christmas, I tend to like colorful (bright, jewel tones) and and I love metallic. Glitter is ok. I like sparkly Christmas.
I repainted a Dollar Tree Christmas village and would like accessories and scenery pieces for that too. 
I don't do much baking, but I do occasionally like to get creative with things like gingerbread men and houses. I'm better at decorating that actually using an oven. I burn everything. 
I like glitter and sparkle for Christmas! 

Pinterest

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love reading all the lists


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

We don't do a party for Christmas. We do decorate a bit at home and at our art shop. We do secular and pagan/Yule. We hang sparkly strands of DNA in place of icicles - with one strand displaying a mutation. In general we just take time to enjoy ourselves and prepare for a new year of making art!


_Styles_: Victorian; Goth; Halloweenified Christmas, Country kitsch, cute cartoonish/whimsical


_Colors_: Green, purple, orange, black, gold, red


*Likes*:
- _Snowflakes_: my favorite symbol of the season!
_- Trees_: Second favorite symbol!
- _Dinosaurs_ (My husband's favorite symbol of the season.)
- _Sparkles, __Glitter, shiny_: I am actually a magpie.
- _Fairies & Elves_: The sparkly fairy decor that shows up this time of year fills me with joy. 
-_ Yeti/Bigfoot_: I associate these with Christmas because of the old claymation Rudolph movie
- _Candy-themed decorations_: For either holiday
-_ Holly_
- _Holiday figures from around the world_: Father Christmas, The Krampus, Jack Frost, Ded Moroz (Old Man Winter)
-_ Norse mythology_: The look of Santa Clause is inspired by Odin, so at this time of year I think it's fun to have representations of him around. I'm a fan of the Icelandic sagas as well.
-_ Science fiction_
_- Happy monsters_
_- Fruitcake - _Yes, we do eat those dense bricks people regift.
- Lights/lighting
_- Ghost stories & creepy tales_
_- Fabric/craft supplies_: can use pretty much anything! We make puppets, small sculptures, and mixed media stuff
- Skeletons
- Cats
- pumpkins/squash/jack-o-lanterns.




*Dislikes:*
- Gory/realistic
- Tinsel (The cats have eaten it before.)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, more victims!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaaa more lists


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, now that I'm official I'm ready to get my list up. I hope my list isn't too hard for my Reaper since I like _no_ Halloween in my Christmas, with that being said I am ok, with Christmas stuff and or Halloween , just not twisted together . There is one exception and that is Krampus, he is ok for Christmas, I like his Old World Creepy self. I don't have a lot of Krampus items, really all I have is a Krampus stocking.


*Likes* for Christmas : I like Christmassy Christmas. I usually do a woodland type theme, with little woodland animals and Old world Santas ( I have a few pics in an album of a few years ago, although I am probably doing different color on my tree this year) I like a vintage ( old world) look or feel to my Christmas decorations. Natural elements are good, like fake fur, pine, pine cones, snow covered pine, berries, birch , woodland creatures, mistletoe, toadstools ect. Pretty snowflakes, I do like glitter for Christmas. I like a Christmas Carol and the look of that era. I like miniatures, and villages. Even though I don't like Halloween Christmas stuff, I do like Krampus, he's old world and awesome. I like the feel of Yule type decor, pagan, winter solstice. I guess I should add that I love Foxes, red foxes , arctic foxes, cute foxes, realistic foxes, a real fox pup lol ...seriously. Cute Christmas mice. I like the little ballerina animals they have at target this year ( I might do a pastel theme next year) .Odd or unusual Nutcrackers, I wanted a mouse /rat king one I saw at At Home but waited and he was gone but I would like any that aren't a soldier or regular looking Nutcracker, a pastel pink colored one would be pretty or any like animals or has old world feeling, even mean or creepy looking is good.
I've never done this before but I see several people adding their kids or pet info so I think I might add my daughter to the list just in case my reaper wants to throw something in for her, she gets so excited seeing me open the reaper boxes. She is older but autistic, so around 8 or 10 mentally , she loves loves loves Elsa/Frozen and is easy to please, she plays with toys and likes coloring books, stickers, anything cute and not expensive would be great. ( not necessary however so please don't feel obligated)

*Dislikes* for Christmas: I like my Halloween and Chrismas separate so I don't really do any type of Halloween twist to my Christmas at all, nothing gothic. I don't like traditional Christmas colors like bright red and bright green ( although I do like a deeper more burgundy red and a dull olive green I see on decorations lately) I did Frozen theme for my daughter last year so I don't really need anything with that look. I''m not crazy about cartoony Christmas ( Peanuts, Disney, Rudolph ect.....not so much I don't like it , I just don't have anywhere to use it) Not crazy about regular Santa's ( modern looking, American version). I hope this dislike doesn't bother anyone ( certainly not intended) but I don't like overly religious items very much, I think baby Jesus is wonderful, I just don't use him, or Angels either. Probably don't need any food items or baking items but if you have/find something cool or different or from a different country than throw it in there, I'm sure I'll love it. Candy canes or candy decorations I just never use. Regular looking Nutcrackers, I like odd ones but have several of the traditional style already.

*Likes* for Halloween: Gothic, Victorian, haunted house, things that look like they belong in a haunted house, old, dusty creepy items. Fortune teller items, vintage ( like bethany lowe look) , I do like Disney Haunted mansion items even though it is cute. Newly Added : I decided to add aliens to my like list for Halloween, lately I've been having a love affair with them, I like regular ol' greys ( grays?) . NBC is ok too for Halloween, I don't use it for Christmas.

*Dislikes* for Halloween: overly gory , cutesy , cartoony, I think I have enough, rats, bats, and cats. I don't need movies or music. Exception to the cutesy or cartoony is Disney Haunted mansion stuff, I do like that a lot...Or NBC, thats cool too.

I need to think about my list a little more maybe, I might add or delete or tweak it until deadline.
I do have a pinterest with lots of Halloween and some Christmas and I think I will start a Merry Reaper board as well https://www.pinterest.com/agreg1013/
OK, edited because I started a Merry Reaper board on pinterest , I added things that have the look I dig, not that I expect any of those items ( some are 100 bucks lol) the board is simply to give an idea, just meant as inspiration. There isn't really anything Halloween on it cause I'm sort of in Christmas mode.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you to my secret reaper in advance! I appreciate you taking the time to put something together for me!

Christmas Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas, A Christmas Story, Vintage Christmas, Ornaments, The Grinch, Christopher Radko (not shiny brite, I already have 2 sets), Chalkboard looking signs, National Lampoons Christmas Vacation, Home Alone, Unique Santa's, Rustic, Glitter/Sparkle.

Halloween Likes: Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack & Sally together, Haunted Mansion, Ghosts, Witches, Bats, Jack O Lanterns, Skeletons, Tombstones, Witches Ball's, Spiderwebs, Vintage, Cauldrons, Dia De Los Muertos, Taxidermy (not rodents), Halloween Ornaments, Gargoyles, Flying Crank Ghost's, Window Silhouettes, Spellbooks, Crystal Balls-esp the ones that have something inside, like Madame Leota, Addams Family-esp Gomez and Morticia together, American Horror Story, E.T.


Dislikes/Don't Need: Strands of lights, Anything overly cheesy, Nativities, Owls, Rats/Mice, Crows, Jewelry, Biohazard, Mad Scientist, Halloween/Christmas Village, Gore, Nutcrackers, Movie Monsters i.e. Jason/Freddy/Chucky, Steampunk, Window Clings, Black roses/silk flower bouquets, Fairies, Torture, Maggots, Aliens, Roaches, Gingerbread, Potion Bottles.

Tips to help my reaper:

I don't overlap Halloween with Christmas, although I will put Halloween themed ornaments on my tree. NBC is about the only thing I will overlap.
I love Bethany Lowe and anything like it or in that style.
I go all out for Christmas just like I do for Halloween.
I like unique Santa's. I have a small collection of Santa's that I have found at estate sales and flea markets over the last year or two. I do not typically gravitate towards the traditional American modern day santa. 
I do like a little glitter mixed in with my Christmas decorations. 
I don't really need any wreath's, I have quite a few.
I have about 30 small rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those. 
I have a couple of Scentsy warmers, I am a little picky on scents since some trigger my migraines, but cider or apple scents are fine.
I do not have any decorative pillows, but have been looking for spiderweb or witch ones that aren't over the top cheesy. Maybe more primitive/vintage looking for a witch pillow and a more modern pillow think black fabric with white/silver webbing for a spiderweb pillow. Or a chalkboard looking fabric with a Christmas saying.
Vampires and Mummies fall in the middle for me. I don't dislike them, but I don't love them either. 
I don't really decorate with crosses.
I love vintage Halloween and Christmas.
I already have a lot of cookie cutters and some baking pans in Halloween and Christmas shapes, so I really don't need more.
I also like birch trees, birch branches, I have decorative pillows with birch trees and a large birch tree painting.
I don't need any wall scene setters or creepy sound effects.
I love spiders and spiderwebs. I have a collection of real spiderwebs under glass/mounted on wood or slate.
I like primitive witches and Jack O Lanterns.
I don't need any dollar store items. I have a couple of them close to where I live and work.
I love unique and "different" JOL's.
I really like the antique/vintage JOL buckets.
I love paper mache Santa's and JOL's.
I like mercury glass.
I like vintage knee hugger elves.
I'm not a huge snowman lover when it comes to decorating, but I have 1 or 2 vintage ones that are handmade and different looking.
Oh, and I absolutely love Krampus. I think he's pretty fabulous! I have a Krampus stocking and a framed vintage postcard featuring Krampus that I put up every year.

This is just a very small sample of my collection of Santa's, to give you an idea of what I gravitate towards. These are the ones that I have found in the last year at estate sales.








Here are some pictures to give you an idea of my Christmas decorating tastes:




































Whew! I think that covers it. I really wanted to be as detailed as possible to make it easier for you dear reaper


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Gee, just read through the lists and mentally making notes of what I could make for each of you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do the same thing!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm open to H'ween or C-mas goodies. We don't do much of anything, party-wise because the house is too small. We have a new kitten this year so I'm leery to do much with the tree (last year our adult female cat felt the need to climb the tree and already the kitten has managed to get my 16 year old man cat to play so he's being rambunctious, too!)

Likes:
small headstones (the ones 4-5 inches tall)
nutcrackers (the more unusual, the better!)
Zombie nutcrackers 
Blowmolds
LED spotlights (blue or green)
cat toys / dog treats (can't forget the Beagle!)

basically I like anything that's really unusual or funky. Glitter is quite wonderful, too!

dislikes:
Disney / Peanuts / etc
horror / blood / gore / clowns


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

To the top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

also,remember to post here..


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok, I've been delayed long enough lol.
I started making a list but got sidetracked again so I'm going to do something a little different.
I've been picking up "Prim" style Christmas stuff lately and I like the old school Christmas movies like Rudolph, Frosty, and Jack Frost (the ones that were on when I was a kid). I suppose I'm more of a traditional kinda Christmas girl. 

Having said that, I want to say that I would love to receive things that reflect what my Reaper likes to do for Christmas. 
So, I'm calling "Open Season" for my Reaper and giving them free reign to do what ever they want. 
There have been so many cool reaps going on with so many ideas that I've wanted to add to my growing lists that it's gotten to a point that I see major crossovers between the holidays happening here at my house in the future 

If you do:
Christmassy, send me Christmassy,
Twisted, send me twisted,
Dark, send me dark
I'm open to it all. Repurposed and Thrift Store items welcome.
Belonging to this forum has changed the way I think about the Holidays and what I look at for decor. 
All the reaper gifts that I've been seeing have had a good deal of thought and talent in them and I would love to have something that has a
piece of my Reapers personality  

I'm tossing in my pinterest boards in case anyone wants to look.

https://www.pinterest.com/danasevans/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mummy, I don't see where to click on your pinterest,I am on my phone, but I usually can get to pinterest from here..


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Updating my list and hopefully giving this a bump 

UPDATE: I do not mind second hand or thrift store finds at all. Most of my house is done in what my mom would call 'Early Salvation Army' Lol 


_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
I have been going over in my head about this one ..... Halloween is so intertwined with almost every "holiday" that I decorate for that you would think it be Halloween 365 at my place With that said, I have come up with likes/dislikes. I have also made a 'Winter Reaper Idea' board on Pinterest. 

Dislikes first:

~Movies ... the only Christmasy type movies I tend to like are horror ones/campy ones (Santa Slay, Jack Frost, etc. - those type I don't mind. Funny/Romantic ones .... bleech! )
~ Santa Claus unless he is a zombie, has a skull for a head, is Day of the Dead, etc. Santa has ALWAYS given me the creeps!
~ Glitter
~ The following scents: Cinnamon, Pine, Pumpkin, Egg Nog, MIstletoe,
~ Christmas Village items that are Christmas (if that make sense!) - 
~ Tinsel
~ Garland as I have no where to place it

Believe that is it for my dislikes .... I will fine tune as I read other's lists and go around the stores looking 

For Christmas, I have a small black tree that is between 3 -4 foot tall. I usually decorate it with tombstones, Day of the Dead theme to honor passed on loved ones. I try to find something small that represents each person or animal that meant a lot of us and place those within the tree as well. I also dress up any skeletons I have out for Halloween, in Christmas type attire. As for garland, when I do use it and I don't need much, it is to weave within my oddities displays just to give them more of a "holiday" feel 

My likes:

~Day of the Dead
~ Krampus
~ Tombstones
~ Ravens
~ Christmas village items that have been repurposed to look Gothic, Halloween-ish, 
~ Hand made items (LOVE what I have gotten in the 2 reaps I have participated in!)
~ Santa Muerte items (Saintly Death)
~ Oddities (skulls, bones, post mortem, funerary, etc.)
~ Grim Reapers
~ Skulls 
~ Bats
~ Spiders
~ NMBC (Zero is my fave but I do like the 3 little kids too)
~ Anything you think I would like 

This is my Pinterest board for ideas: https://www.pinterest.com/MissHallow...per-likesidea/

Feel free to look at my other pinterest boards as well. You can find me on Facebook, I have a FB page called All Hallow's Eve .... just trying to make it easy on my reaper 

SO excited for this one!!!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

bethene said:


> Mummy, I don't see where to click on your pinterest,I am on my phone, but I usually can get to pinterest from here..



Wow! I managed to not get the link added lol 

I went and edited it in, thanks for letting me know


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more want to play?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

I don’t mind thrift store finds or homemade! 

Likes:
Woodsy/folksy Christmas Decorations
North Pole Themed Items
Christmas Ornaments (classic bulbs, candy themed)
I don’t have any but would love Halloween themed ornaments for my Christmas tree
Accessories for Christmas Village (Collect Dept 56 North Pole)
Accessories for Halloween Village (Collect Dept 56 Halloween)
Curiosity Cabinet Items
Witches Items
Ravens/Crows
Dogs (ok I love dogs more than Halloween so anything dog themed usually works)
Creepy Dolls or dolls that can be made into creepy dolls
Halloween Movies 
Halloween Music
Vampires
Creepy Plants
Christmas Vacation

Dislikes:
Gore
Colors – Bright (most of our stuff is burgundy, dark green, gold etc. So no bright green, purple for Christmas items)
Hallmark Ornaments Style
Steampunk
Bloody
Zombies
Clowns
Tinsel
Chirstmas Movies & Music (Have these)

My boards - https://www.pinterest.com/anniegjohnson/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

We do very traditional Christmas and do not cross over. We do not have any children at home and my husband does not care about gifts. So nothing for him. It is all about me!!!!! Ha Ha!!! 

*I collect old fashioned Santas mostly of European style. Not big on typical American Santa in red suit unless it looks very vintage. 
*I love old fashioned toys from Russia, Denmark, Poland, Germany. 
*Nutcrackers are very sweet. 
*Anything with which to decorate the yard like lighted path markers, stars, snowflakes, snowmen, reindeer. 
*Indoor baskets (not necessarily Christmas), 
*Indoor reindeer, sleighs, battery op Christmas candles. 
*If anything is scented it cannot be floral, only fruity or cinnamon type scents. 
*I could use a pretty wreathe hanger for our front door. 
*I love decorative boxes made from wood, metal, or leather that can be used year round. I have a box fetish and my family teases me.
*I have 2 cats and love stuff with cats on it. I do not dress my cats for holidays so no costumes please. 
*Something pretty to hang on my front door. My current wreath is so old and falling apart.
*I desperately need strings of bright white led minis. Not the dull yellowish ones.
*Fluffy socks to wear around the house when it is cold
*Glitter is okay. 

We do not have an actual tree theme per say. I do our tree in a color theme and it changes each year. I do not need solid red or blue ornaments. I mostly prefer ornaments with a design to them. I love fancy glass ornaments, victorian, sparkly, cute candy ornaments, animals including reindeer. 

*I adore handcrafted items and thrift store items. Old stuff is so cool. Handcrafted ornaments are fun and unique. Re-purposed items to which you have added your own personal touch make me happy. And perhaps something that represents the area in which you live. *

THINGS I EITHER DO NOT NEED OR DO NOT CARE FOR
I do not need any more Halloween items (crazy, huh?)
No candy or baked goods please
Plush tree ornaments
garland
art, music, movies
knick knacks like small ceramic decorative items that sit on a shelf ( 2"-4"). Larger items are okay.
baking items
PLEASE no heavy tree ornaments
Real candles
candle holders
Please nothing religious. 
Snow globes unless they are tree ornaments
Things that say stuff like "ho ho ho", "Santa is coming", "Reindeer Crossing", etc
Hats (especially Santa hats), mittens, scarves


*Here is my Pintrest page for Christmas decorating ideas I like. https://www.pinterest.com/justwhisper/christmas-decorating/*

I am very open to you sending me stuff that may be too big to ship in one piece and assembling it myself. Just be sure to either send me directions or a picture of what it is when finished. LOL.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much Dear Reaper for the thought and time that you will put into my gift. I appreciate you very much. 
I don't mix the holidays. I like regular Christmas and Halloween.

https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast02/wish-list/ Halloween likes page

https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/chritmas-things-i-love/ Christmas likes page


Likes Christmas:
I don't really have a ton of Christmas stuff like I do Halloween. I promised my kids that I would try hard for Christmas this year since normally I go big for Halloween and small for Christmas
we have blue and white outdoor things. Snow flakes and snowmen. Any kind of blue and white outdoor things are very welcome. 
Inflatables
lanterns
something to put on my garage door would be awesome
something for my mailbox would be cool

Indoors we have regular Christmas colors, Red, Green, Sliver, Gold
I love Christmas Roses and Poinsettias
We collect everything from The Nutcracker Ballet, Sugar Plum fairies, The Mouse king, The Magician, The Nutcracker or anything inspired by that feel. Magical and Dreamy 
I love Mercury glass anything and also love glitter for Christmas
I love Christmas scented candles and wax melts
Any kind of Christmas Trains My hubby and brother are Railroad conductors. We collect everything with trains on it. 
I'd love one of those cinnamon brooms decorated for Yule 


I don't care for things with dates on it. 

Here are my Pinterest boards for Christmas
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/christmas-outdoors/
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast/

Halloween Likes:
This year is all about Nightmare Before Christmas!
I have the wal Greens Jack and Sally and that's it so far
I have a pinterest board for a ton of ideas. Feel free to go crazy with NBC if you are into that sort of thing. anything on the board would be helpful, doesnt have to be exact, its just a reference.I am going to set it up in my garage and in my graveyard. store bought, thrift store, hand made, what ever you like to do.
https://www.pinterest.com/berniceeast02/nightmare-before-christmas/
Jack O Lanterns are always welcome any shape size or color. I love them

I can always use Luminara candles or led candles with timers.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello Dear Reaper, 

Christmas is my 2nd favorite holiday ..... I keep updating my list as i walk thru the stores.. this is going to be awesome !!!!

Likes:
Christmas: rustic ( cardinals , woodsy) themed items my treetop is a birdhouse with cardinals. ( main living and dining area)
nutcrackers and charlie brown items for the hubby ( those are his fave 2 areas)
I normally set up a tree in ea room. (most are small and ea one is decorated with a theme) example the craftsman's tool ornaments from Sears
cookie jars(unique)
Cinnamon and pine candle melts ( no kind of food cooking smells please ex apple pie, cookie dough) 
Ive been looking for an electrician ornament thats not cheesy . 
homemade ornaments ( we have a tree just for these)
ground light stakes ( to hold led bulbs)
green led bulbs for outside. 
fuzzy warm socks -any color .. 
swiss miss hot cocoa 
anything homemade
i love baking pans(i have a snowman already) ( need the small doughnut pan / other christmas type pans)
thick garland
Colored and neutral burlap to make wreaths , garland, etc with ( green and red as for as color)
speciality dishtowels (again rustic to go with all my other decor)
Soft peppermint candy
woodland owl ornaments (don't have any of these)
Raven's brand of mulling spices ( its my fave and i try to keep it on hand year round)
Choc. covered cherries.. (my hubby and I fight over these -- lol )
grinch( i have nothing but the movie- no plush type please--my doggie would think it was his play toy)
The Christmas Story- we only a few items and this is something else my hubby loves ( we have the movie)
easers for the chalkboard (have plenty of chalk)
Linen napkins ( any color is fine but I've been wanting cream, black,) we have a 6place table setting .

Halloween: need tons of ivy vines, creepy cloth , creepy pumpkins, creepy charlie brown, cornstalker scene setters ( all of these items are for my creepy pumpkin patch and charlie brown theme next year). orange led bulbs for outside. orange string lights, orange plastic pumpkins, purple plastic pumpkins, green plastic pumpkins. 


https://www.pinterest.com/halloween76/winter-reaper-2015/

DISLIKES:
christmas: bright colors, candy type ornaments, heavy ornaments, taper candles and reg. candles( have plenty)christmas movies- bc we have a ton of them. no pathway lights(have plenty)

halloween: gore, freddie, jason, clowns, cute,cookie cutters ( have plenty of them)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love checking out everyone's lists


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

My Merry Reaper Likes/Dislikes List

First of all, thank you so much, Reaper, for sharing a little bit of your holiday spirit with me! I’m sure to love whatever you send! 

We’re an interfaith household, so we have a Christmas/Hanukkah mix in our decorating scheme. That being said, as cool as I think the creepy Christmas looks, I don’t go that vein in my holiday decorating – we’ve got enough going on with two holidays in the mix as it is, and I bug hubby with Halloween stuff pretty much all year, so I try to give him a break for a while. 

Our color scheme tends to run to the cool colors – blue, silver, purple, white, and the like – with some touches of red, green, & gold thrown in. We mostly decorate inside, but we’ll put up some lights and a wreath or an electric menorah in the window. We have a silver tinsel tree that we put ornaments for both holidays on, so that’s our tree theme, as it were.

We have no kids, but six(!) cats and a dog, and they like gifts too! 

Dislikes (More Like Don’t Needs)
Cookie cutters (for either holiday)
Music 
Movies
Tinsel garland (our tree is tinsel)
Overabundance of snow in decorating (we live in FL)
Lights
Menorahs

Likes/Needs
Grinch
The Christmas Story
Peanuts Christmas
Elf (Will Ferrel’s Elf, not that evil Elf-On-The-Shelf thing)
Tropical Xmas (we live in FL)
Hanukkah – traditional or otherwise
Frosty the Snowman
Retro-looking decorations
Homemade/thrift store items welcome!
Disney
Candy-cane/gingerbread look (in my decorating, not the real thing – I don’t think it would make the journey)
Tablecloth or table runner (for either holiday)
Xmas or Hanukkah apron (or anything else my skill-inclined reaper is willing to sew)
Earrings for either holiday (esp Hanukkah – I only have one pair)
Ornaments – something regional from your area would be cool, so you’ll always be remembered on my tree! – but I’ve got all kinds of ornaments, & I hang some around the house too.
Other countries decorations – love learning about other cultures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This is going to be a fantastic reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

hurry before time runs out muahahahahahaa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Needs to be on front page


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

18 and counting ,any more?


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Yay!! A good turn out so far  I am excited about this one and hope more people will join but know how it is with this time of year and finances too.

I do plan to use the flat rate shipping boxes this time around only because I mailed a 4 lb box out to a friend and it cost $16 whereas if I had used the flat rate, I think it would've be $13 and up to 70 lbs. How do most mail your reaper boxes? Flat Rate or parcel?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

yay, a good turn out for this one. And more may still come, maybe they're just waiting till the last day, to make up their mind, like ME  My plan is to join, and so far it looks like I have this moving thing totally under controle, but I like to be sure!  
Oh and miss hallows eve u just reminded me, I actually just forgot to ask my usual question: is there people on the signup willing to ship this far. I know its horrible expensive! I only get by because I have been breaking the rules , shhhhhh ( with permission! Because the danish tracking code propably isnt of any use, in the US anyway.. )and get to send my packet as a " letter" with no shipping code, and that actually saves me $30-40. If I stay under..2 kilogram ( no, i dont know what that is in ure terms lol) I can ship it out for about $30, which is bad enough lol. If i go over 2 kg i send as 2 boxes. If I have to send them as a "parcel" its about $75 to the US which honestly is a little more than I can afford to spend on a game at the moment 
So for that reason I absolutly understand if people dont wanna send all the way to Denmark. I have no idea what it costs but I bet its bad


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I do have folks say they are willing to ship anywhere. if you see this, remember anywhere could be Denmark! LOL!

I actually can not ever use flat rate boxes, as they are too small for what I send, so I use what ever is cheaper, a lot of the time parcel post and priority are either the same or very close...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL, you are now getting lots of messages saying "oooh by " anywhere" I ment in THE US, lol...


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

oops, just realized im yakking in the wrong tread, soz! Consider it, advanced bumping


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just updated my list again.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I looked at stuff today, had a hard time not buying, but was strong, seeing as I don't know what kind of list they had..


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

bethene said:


> I do have folks say they are willing to ship anywhere. if you see this, remember anywhere could be Denmark! LOL!
> 
> I actually can not ever use flat rate boxes, as they are too small for what I send, so I use what ever is cheaper, a lot of the time parcel post and priority are either the same or very close...


I was going to say the same about the flat rate boxes, no way my stuff would fit in one. I'm wondering if there are different kinds of flat rate?? the only ones I'm aware of are the USPS priority boxes..."if it fits , it ships" they are really small. are there bigger ones I need to know about? that would be great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I was going to say the same about the flat rate boxes, no way my stuff would fit in one. I'm wondering if there are different kinds of flat rate?? the only ones I'm aware of are the USPS priority boxes..."if it fits , it ships" they are really small. are there bigger ones I need to know about? that would be great


Oh ya that would be great to know for sure


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on, you know you want to play!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

added to my list I have decided to do a tiki theme on one of my tress.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I saw lots of great clearance today but didn't want to buy because I don't have a victim!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Reading through the lists again and noticing many things I had missed before. 



Miss Hallows Eve said:


> Dislikes first:
> 
> ~ Santa Claus unless he is a zombie, has a skull for a head, is Day of the Dead, etc. Santa has ALWAYS given me the creeps!


This made me laugh.  I've seen zombie Santas but never one with a skull for a head. Thanks for the idea. 



Always Wicked said:


> creepy charlie brown


How creepy are we talking?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

he's always kinda creepy to me!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> he's always kinda creepy to me!!


haha me too


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've had such wonderful reapers that my old list is diminishing! I'll have to put some thought into coming up with some new entries. 

Addressing some of the comments above-- The USPS website gives dimensions and prices for various size/weight boxes to various destinations. For anyone who might be shipping overseas, I recommend checking it out before you assemble your reap. I found a size box that was a reasonable price to send, and then filled it, rather than getting all the stuff I wanted to send, and then hoping I could afford to ship it. There are size ranges, and you could wind up paying $30 more because of the box being an inch too long. That said, I found overseas shipping surprisingly reasonable. I've spent more on shipping to US destinations.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Updated list yet again!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like just about everyone has posted their list too! That's awesome!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Looking forward to this one! Have my crafting area done and am ready to make a few things ....  Yay!!!


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

For those asking about the Flat Rate Boxes ... here is a link to all of the sizes that are available:

https://store.usps.com/store/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=flat-rate-shipping

12"x12"x9.5" seems to be the largest one they have. I just can never find other boxes around since my cats always take up any empty box I bring into the house. Lol!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

bumping bc i can


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is my list.... 
Christmas Likes:
-Shiny, Glittery, Red & Green Decorations
-Love snowflakes 
-Bumble the Abominable Snowman (love him! haha)
-Any gingerbread decor
-Baked Goods/Christmas Candy
-Santa (any kind of Santa decor)
-Any cute props for our Elf on the shelf 
-Love the Grinch 
-A Christmas Story 
-Christmas wreath for my door 
-Hot Chocolate 
-Throw Blanket
-Christmas throw pillows
-Elf (the movie, love anything to do with it, have the dvd already)
-Any kind of decorations for my Christmas Cookies (sprinkles, candies, etc.)
-Any kind of Christmas signs -chalkboard, paper, anything!
-Love anything handmade too!

Halloween Likes 
-Hocus Pocus
-Bride of Frankenstien
-DIsney Villians
-The Haunted Mansion 
-Hitchhiking ghosts

I decorate for Christmas as much as I do for Halloween! I usually have a huge Christmas
Eve Party at my house too! A couple of days before some family and friends get together at my house where we bake and decorate cookies all night, so anything for that is welcome too! I love anything Christmas related. Glitter is great. lol

I also made a Winter Likes list on my pinterest for this so its easier to get an idea of what I haven't made and what I'm into 
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/winter-likes-hf
Thank you reaper!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great lists!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Reading through the lists again and noticing many things I had missed before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't care how creepy as long as its not gory.... our kids don't like gore.. but they like creepy


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Always Wicked said:


> i don't care how creepy as long as its not gory.... our kids don't like gore.. but they like creepy


Like a zombie Charlie Brown or just regular old somewhat creepy Charlie Brown? Sounds like an interesting theme.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

needs to be on the first page..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer whoot


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

6 more days  can we all stand it ????


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I am really enjoying the lists!  I love how diverse people are too .... going from creepy/scary Halloween to an all out traditionally decorated Christmas! I am just stuck in a rut I guess with putting a twist on all Holidays  Maybe I am still rebelling in my older years


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in. PM sent

This is the first reaper I have participated in this year. I’m looking forward to it. I don’t mix the holidays at all.

Either Holiday:
· Any kind of frame, large or small. I like to put photos and holiday graphics I find online in them. I don’t mind spray painting if needed.
· I love dishes, serving items, napkins, party goods, kitchen items, specialty towels, etc. ​Any Holiday or special occasion would be good.
· Throw pillows either handmade or bought
· I like sparkly, shiny, glittery items.
· I like coffee and hot chocolate

Halloween

Would love glitter bombs for indoor decoration or any type of Halloween related indoor decor

Just about any of the terrific crafts I have seen people on the forum create

Spooky paintings, photos, love the macabre and the altered vintage looking photos. Old photos of witches.

Spider Egg Sacks. I have one Bethene made me, but I could use more.

Bayou or New Orleans style cemetery items. 

Day of the Dead

I like large, standing crosses and angels you can find at Goodwill to use on top of tombstones in the cemetery

If you are mechanically gifted, I would like a haunted swing, a flying crank ghost, a tombstone peeper, or any other animated object for the graveyard. Nothing expensive, either second hand or something you create inexpensively.

Dislikes:
Blood, gore, guts, slashers, chainsaws, you get the idea. No Freddy, Michael, Ring, Saw etc...
zombies, I am planning to make a grave grabber though
Can't stand Zombie Babies or evil babies, or deformed babies. Best to leave babies alone in general
clowns, carnevil, etc...


Christmas:

I do two trees both with mixed colors, so anything goes.

I love all kinds of indoor Christmas displays, reindeer, Santas, snow globes, trees, swags, wreaths, candle holders, ribbons

I like the antique looking balls for the tree.

I like the mercury glass look

I bought some great Halloween related signs from Kelloween, so if you are gifted, I would love some Christmas related ones too.

My tree top angel stopped lighting, so a new topper would be welcome.

Nut crackers

Christmas socks- trouser sock or crew height not knee socks.


I have also added some things to my pinterest board.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Lizzy, I would have so much fun buying baby stuff!



lizzyborden said:


> Likes:
> skulls
> plastic animal skeletons - missed out on the frogs and scorpions
> gargoyles
> ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't forget guys if you have a Pinterest account link it to your likes / dislikes list. It helps your Reaper know what style you like


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Will post mine soon.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I Love Christmas almost as much as Halloween. I tend to keep them separate with the exception of Nightmare before Christmas stuff. (I use that for both holidays)
We decorate inside and out. Our colors are more traditional, Red, green, silver and blue.

Likes- 
Snowmen in any form
Snowflakes, anything I can hang around the house, window clings or ornaments. 
Owls, I LOVE anything with owls on it....really anything. 
I collect cookie jars, owl, snowman, snowflake patterned would all be awesome
I have a thing for super soft blankets, I can't get enough of them. 
Candles or melts for my warmer. Love tree scents (pine, balsam, Apple ) 
Christmas hand soaps or soap dispensers
Classic Christmas music (think Bing Crosby, or Michael buble)
We are starting to do some woodsy stuff for Christmas, I like the little woodsy animals, deer, foxes, owls, bears
Love polar bears
I do lots of cookie exchanges and Christmas baking and could definetly use kitchen items, towels, holiday themed spatulas, platters
We do elf on the shelf for my kids, so any miniature items I might be able to use with our elf would be really cool
Nightmare before Christmas 
Any home baked goodies are always welcome here
I have 8 year old son and a 2 year old girl, they would love it if you sent something for them. My Daughter LOVES any thing Disney Frozen
I love hot chocolate
Crafts for kids, we love to do these as a family
A Christmas countdown 
The Grinch
A wreath for our front door


Dislikes-

I'm not big on Santas
No gold, we just don't really decorate with it
No cinnamon scents
Nutcrackers (unless it's a zombie one)

My Pinterest is https://www.pinterest.com/HauntingOwl143/


I will keep updating my list on the likes and dislikes page as I think of stuff


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!! more players!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Like a zombie Charlie Brown or just regular old somewhat creepy Charlie Brown? Sounds like an interesting theme.


you can choose ... zombie is ok as long as it doesn't have the blood factor .. my plan is do make wood cutouts of the figures of different scenes.. i have huge yard to cover .. ( back and front yards )


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

how many are we up 2 now???????


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been stalking everyone's pinterest pages ... Just saying .. even borrowing few pins for my own boards..


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I just read through the whole thread, Phew! Awesome stuff people! Waiting to get home so can post my list since can't message Bethene from my cell. So just want to do it all at once.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't mix together holidays, except Nightmare Before Christmas, but I do have a Day of the Dead theme bedroom all year round. 

I was looking today in my basement and I realized I have 9 totes of indoor Halloween decorations but only 4 totes of Christmas indoor decorations not counting the tree itself. Lol

We do a multicolor tree but it's mostly lime green and red ornaments. I just bought it last year as it was our first Christmas in the new house and we finally have room for a full size tree. We could use white lights to accent the mulit-color prelit ones already on the tree and we don't have any garland or ribbon on the tree. Also we don't have a tree skirt. I also put up a tabletop tree that is blue and white with a colts/football theme for my husband. 

We also have a electric fire place. I have 6 stockings I hang on it. But some garland or something to sit on it to decorate would be cool. It is a big fireplace as our tv sits on top and there's still room on each side of it to sit things. 

I collect nutcrackers. In fact that takes up 2 out of the 4 totes of the decorations! I love unusual ones. And would welcome a Halloween themed one! 

I am also surprised to say I only have one tote of outdoor decorations. I don't even have a wreath for the front door. And most of my outdoor lights have stopped working. I just bought some larger white LED lights that remind me of the lights we used when I was growing up. Was concentrating on blue/white/silver outside because it is the local school colors. 

I love the nativity scene. I have one I put up but I'd love a picture or sign made with that theme. 

I also love Angels, snowmen and snowflakes. We have an elf on the shelf so props for that would be great. My kids love anything with Santa or reindeer. 

I love wax melts in any holiday scents. 

I have 4 kids (boys 13 & 9 girls 6 & 4) they love to be included even if it's just some candy!

I love trying different flavor of hot tea and hot cocoa this time of year too!

I do bake for the holiday so anything to use for that would be helpful. And I've also just started experimenting with candy molds. 

My kids love any Disney or Star Wars characters. My husband and I love Doctor Who. 

I love holiday jewelry pierced earrings or necklaces. 

If you knit I'd love a scarf or hat. My coat it grey and purple. Kids school colors are navy and white. My school colors are navy and yellow. 

I also love things with trains. My Dad worked on Conrail railroad till he retired so I love trains. 

My Pinterest is www.pinterest.com/roseylilmomma

I really love just about anything with Christmas. I can't think of any dislikes for Christmas. I will edit this list as I think of anything else. Thank you!














Ok found one dislike that someone else mentioned. I don't like "x-mas" I like to keep "Christ" in Christmas.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Dearest Merry Reaper, may your travels be safe and you fill my stocking with joy!

I am a HUGE Christmas fan! We do up a big yard display of lights moving to music with our Mr. Christmas!
So there is no mixing of Halloween and Christmas and I don't do NBC (haven't even seen the movie), I would just like Christmas in my Merry Reaper
We do a 9ft tree in the living room and sometimes a tree in the back screen room. Trees today aren't very strong so no heavy ornaments, but ornaments are welcome, I don't just hang them on the tree. And we have a fireplace with mantel.
My likes:
I'm very eclectic! 
We do the multi color lights and then add traditional Red and Green
Victorian/Dickensian 
Music related, like instruments, sheet music, music notes, etc.
Holly and Ivy
Poinsettias
Birds (especially Chicadees and Cardinals, but any will do, would love some Pheasants!)
Old World and Rustic things and handmade, wood, cloth, felt, etc. are all welcomed and appreciated
Irish/Celtic
Polish (can't find Polish stuff here so would be over the moon with that!) 
Tartan Plaids (not lumberjack checks)
Thatched roof cottage/Thomas Kinkade type stuff
Lighthouses (for hubby, don't get crazy with it  )
Sparkle and Shine! So glittery is fine
LED candles that have the timers (like the tapers at big lots)
Christmooses and Christmouses!
Santas 
Snowmen
Snowflakes
Reindeer
Don't mind woodland creatures
Love handmade and home made
Would love something that represents where you live.
Love old styles and traditional colors, but have and enjoy a wide variety of decor. 
We have very limited surface areas, no bookcases or wall shelves, and horrible cats that knock stuff over with complete disregard for heirloom quality or sentimental value. That being said, wall decor would be lovely, anything that can be hung is cool!

Dislikes (mostly don't needs)
CDs, DVDs, (UNLESS it is an anniversary addition of Rocky Horror Picture Show)
ANYTHING THAT HAS that simpering wimpering looking squiggly smile! HATE IT! Truly want to slap that look off of anythings face. 
No Halloween please, I'm in total Christmas mode 
I am a walking ball of allergies so even though I truly love candles and melts, I have to pick out my own because of the scents. So no fragrances unfortunately.
No cooking/baking stuff, we don't have an oven at this time. I know! Right?!? LOL

I will update my list if I think of anything else.


----------



## joshnpowell (Sep 18, 2014)

Here is my list of likes/dislikes... I put both Halloween and Christmas likes and dislikes. I love both Holidays, but I do keep them seperate, i.e. I don't really do Nightmare Before Christmas style things 

Halloween Likes:
Zombies
Walking Dead
Haunted Items
Love Asylums and Sanatoriums (esp. old postcards!)
Graveyard stuff
Anything that looks like it belongs in a Haunted House!

Christmas Likes:
Pretty much anything!!
Christmas Vacation stuff
Christmas Story stuff
Christmas Music
Santa Figures
Bird ornaments 

Dislikes:
Glitter!!! (It's okay for Christmas, but not Halloween)
Anything that says "X-mas" instead of CHRISTmas! (I am a Christian and believe that Christ belongs in Christmas, not X'd out)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Loving all the great lists


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Some great lists I can work on ! Which list will it be!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

After reading lists, I can feel my heart growing fonder of separating Halloween and Christmas .... kind of like how the Grinch's heart grew  

and a bump to the top!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm another that doesn't mix Halloween & Christmas. I like both, but separately! 

Our tree is in our family room, which has a lot of browns in it, so we try to do a natural Christmas in there. Think twigs, birch logs, burlap stockings & garland, and some forest animals. Creams, browns, silvers are the colors here. I would love some white or cream colored birds, owls, polar bears, penguins, reindeer/deer or other winter animals either as small ornaments or to tuck along the mantle or other shelves in the room. Stars & trees made from twigs & branches are right up my alley, as are acorns, pinecones or chestnut garland-type items. If you've got access to acorns, pinecones or chestnuts, send them my way & I'll craft them up!

Also if you are even remotely handy with a sewing machine, I'd ADORE pillows made from thrifted sweaters or faux fur in the family room colors. They don't have to be big. 

In my dining room, it's more of a traditional red & green color scheme, with more red & white and bits of silver. Major mercury-glass lover here!

I also want to do a small kiddo gingerbread party this year, so I've gathered a few gingerbread-themed items for that & would be open to more. Probably less than 10 kids total, with red as the primary color so it works for the dining room. 

I make tons of fudge & candy at the holidays for family & friends. I have enough tins and packaging for that, but always like pretty decorating sugars or sprinkles to top them with. An uncommon cookie cutter or family recipe would be most welcome also. 

I love handmade & homemade! 

My DH is just like Clark Griswold at Christmas - the yard explodes with light & decorations! I normally let him have creative control at Christmas since I'm kinda bossy about it at Halloween. One thing we could always use more of - those light-up balls with lights poking out all over them. Every color, multicolor, white - we love 'em all! We sometimes find these at thrift stores. 

Also like white dishware for the holidays - some of that hob-nail stuff or smooth pieces. 

Thrift store stuff is thumbs-up!

We've got DD4 and DS2, so including them with something small is awesome - holiday socks, light up Christmas wands, stickers, Rudolph/Clarice items, snowmen, a book to share, small amounts of candy. Also the kiddos both play with a dollhouse that I try to add some holiday stuff to, so that would be great for them. For example, I put a miniature tree in there & some fake presents. Craft stores often have a small miniatures section or fairy garden section that might have stuff for this. 

Regular Halloween stuff also good - potion bottles for my witch scene, spellbooks, would love some PVC candles, if you think it would be good in a witch scene, graveyard or cornfield then it'll be great for us!

Dislikes:
Please no mugs! We're swimming in holiday mugs!
No kid-oriented ornaments - we have quite a lot
Please no items that are specifically religious or angels
No gory stuff for Halloween - nothing eating people or flesh, please
ETA - please no candles or overly scented stuff either - we've got allergies & eczema issues in this household, thanks!

Whoever my Reaper is will get a link to my Family Room Pinterest Board so they can see a bit of what I mean for my taste. Thanks in advance! Looking forward to my first Merry Reaper!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks in advance to my Reaper. Please know that I will love whatever you make or buy and that I am easy to please so don’t stress out. I don’t mix Christmas & Halloween but I do have a small purple tree that I can put up at Halloween so Halloween ornaments are fine but I will save them until next year. Don’t feel like you have to go overboard since I know that money can be tight during the holidays and I don’t need a bunch of stuff to store anyway. (Don’t let me ruin your fun, though, if you want to spoil me, just don’t feel any pressure to do so.) I love surprises, so whatever you pick out is going to be great. I love homemade things, thrift-store finds, and purchased items.

My Reaper has asked for clarification about if my trees are large or small. I am apparently insane, since all of the ones mentioned are all large (well full size slimline). I didn't mention the little silver maybe 24" to 33" tinsel tree in my master bath that has sea creatures done in colors of sand, beige with pinkish tones and dark teal. That tree could use a few more small ornaments, especially to allow me to replace the teal glass acorns which don't go with the sea. 

Nor did I mention the hall bathroom wall tree done with miniature ornaments of mice playing musical instruments and nutcrackers. Nor did I mention the other wall tree that I sometimes bring to work as a door decoration in lieu of a wreath which I could use to display interesting miniature ornaments. In the past I usually have put green pears on it. I also didn't mention the 12' tabletop tree done with miniature glass Santa and snowmen or the full size peacock tree in my bedroom which has no more room for ornaments. Lastly, I did not mention the 2 foot frosted pinecone tree that is actually just made of garland wrapped around a form which sits on the side table in the dining room. Clearly, I have a problem.

The rest of the trees can take any size ornaments since it is nice to have small ones for near the top and big ones can be used to fill in bare spots as some of the artificial branches break. Although sometime I intend to go back to using a real tree for my main tree, since I have been using artificial, ornament weight is not so much an issue.

Christmas list:

I love it all. Really like reindeer & snowmen. I put up several trees each with a different theme. This year I could use especially use polar bear, penguin, owl, or squirrel ornaments (have the Walmart squirrel ornaments).

I want to do a woodsy tree with woodsy animals and I don’t have a great tree topper for that other than a bow. Some birch bark sticks or ribbon would be great. I envision a tree full of owls & squirrels with other forest creatures thrown in for good measure. Raccoons would be really cool, so would foxes or wolves. This tree flanks the fireplace and is a slightly shorter 5' tree that I got for $10 after Christmas that I originally thought I could put on my porch, but changed my mind.

I will also do a snowy looking tree with penguins, polar bears, and snowmen and multi-color lights. This tree flanks the other side of my fireplace and is another $10 5' tree. My intention was to have 1 tree in every room, but I ended up with three in the living room, which does not look great, but I enjoy looking at them all lit up so who cares. I usually have only one of the three lit up at a time to save on electricity.

Another of my trees will be cardinals, so cardinal ornaments would be wonderful. This tree is in the kitchen and alternates every other year with the gingerbread tree. I have also had one of these in the dining room before. Once I get my guest bedroom set up, the cardinal tree will move in there and the gingerbread will be the kitchen tree.

I also have a sea creature tree done in shades of lavender and blues. This is my office/craft room tree.

There is also a white tree that has candy and gingerbread which could use a lot of help. I think part of the issue with this tree is that candy trees can kind of go one of two ways. They can be strongly peppermint red & white, or they can be more pastel, iced sugar cookie, gumdrops etc. I am attracted to both and haven't fully committed to one way or the other.

My main tree is done in colors of copper, rust, antique gold, green, purples, and cranberry red and has lots of fruit and musical instruments on it and a little bit of everything else. This tree is next to television and is visible from front door.

Besides ornaments for any of the trees, I would be happy to receive any greenery, garland, wreaths etc. I don't have actual tree skirts if you happen to sew. Another sewing project I would love would be an apron. I would also love to receive any ornament that represents your Christmas or Halloween style. I love dishes and table linens and could use some Christmas napkin rings. 

I don’t really have much for Christmas dislikes, maybe Santa in Hawaiian shirt & flip-flops, or some kind of brand ornaments like Hello Kitty or McDonalds fries. Oh, I thought of a dislike, I hate to have a date on ornaments. (Note that this does not apply if you are signing and dating something you made that is totally cool.)

Halloween list:

I am hoping someday to come across the dinner/salad plate size of the dish pattern “Hallow's Eve” by 222 FIFTH. I bought the appetizer set of four dishes, but none of the stores around me had the bigger sizes. Actually, I would enjoy a set of 4 dishes that were each different that I could display on my plate rack that were either Christmas or Halloween.

If my reaper is a person with lots of close up pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that they have carved over the years, I have always wanted to have a DVD of pictures of Jack-o-lanterns that I could use as a slideshow on my TV or in one of those digital picture frames.

If my reaper is someone who paints, I once saw a picture that I really liked in a store that I didn't get because of a blemish and regretted ever since. Basically just five trick-or-treaters or so silhouetted against an orange sky. It might have had a haunted house, twisted tree & a moon.

Likes:
Traditional style Halloween things such as:

Animals: Bats, Cats, Wolves, Crows/Ravens, Spiders, Owls (Realistic ones, not ones that look like the 60’s or 70’s), Frogs, Toads, Rats, Mice

Spooks: Witches, Ghosts, Vampires, Skeletons, Skulls & bones, Gargoyles, Zombies, Frankenstein, Haunted Mansions, Vampires (Not the super gory or “Teen Romance” kind, more of the classic Dracula/gothic vampire thing), Universal Monsters, Grim reapers, Scarecrows (especially spooky/creepy or pumpkin head ones), Swamp monsters, Werewolves, Headless Horseman

Objects: Jack O Lanterns, Pumpkins, Tombstones, Witches Balls, Spider webs, Cauldrons, Spell books, Potion Bottles, Creepy-looking photos, Twisted Trees, Ancient Egyptian/ Mummy stuff, Vintage Halloween Stuff (...especially with witch, cat or owl prints), Ghost ships, witches broom, witches shoes, unscented pillar candles either fake or real.

I am a want to be quilter. Don’t actually finish anything but do like to collect fabric, so some Halloween fabric would be welcome.

Dislikes or have no real interest in:
Overly glittery
Babies/dolls
Nightmare Before Christmas
Roaches or maggots
Aliens (doesn’t say Halloween to me except as a costume)
Movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc.
Inflatables (because they use electricity & I hate seeing a puddle of dead inflatable in the morning)
Satanic items
Overly Gory, bloody, grisly guts or body parts (potion bottle body parts o.k.)
Real Witchcraft items or Voodoo things
Horror movies (slasher films)
Socks
Scented candles
Window clings (have waaaaay too many)
Candy or food items

Not currently needed since don’t have that theme (but some year I will probably want after seeing the amazing things people have done):
Clowns, Bio-hazard, Dia De Los Muertos, Pirates, Wizard things, Mad Scientist Stuff, Oddities

Random Things:
If you see a nice Thanksgiving turkey that I could put on my mantel, I don’t have one of those to go with my pilgrims. Any size would be fine.
I don’t wear socks or earrings and would prefer no food or candy. Don't need any more Christmas village items. Glitter is fine for Christmas. In general brass, copper, and gold go better with my furnishings than silver or pewter. Also, I usually use more of a cranberry red or deeper red instead of an bright cherry red. My decor is much more traditional than modern.

Also Reaper, I seem to be photo challenged recently, so if you think to take photos before sending that would be great in case they are needed. I used to be able to load photos from my cell phone to my cell phone services photo sharing website. They got rid of that, and then I finally figured out another way to load the photos onto my computer by plugging the phone into the computer. However, when I've tried to attach photos to my posts, it fails by timing out when uploading them. I'm thinking they are too big and I need fix them some how. Also it doesn't help that now Sheetz makes you sign back on to their wireless every 15 minutes or so, which you used to not have to do.

Thanks, in advance, to my Reaper!

https://www.pinterest.com/candycreature/


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Candy Creature said:


> I also have a sea creature tree done in shades of lavender and blues.


Oh, I bet that is gorgeous! Would love to see a pic of this tree since I see so many fun ornaments that make me want to do a tree like this, if only I had the room! Well, that and didn't have children so fond of breaking things!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, I bet that is gorgeous! Would love to see a pic of this tree since I see so many fun ornaments that make me want to do a tree like this, if only I had the room! Well, that and didn't have children so fond of breaking things!


I don't think I have a picture of that tree but I will try to take one this year.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

MummyOf5 said:


> <snip>
> Having said that, I want to say that I would love to receive things that reflect what my Reaper likes to do for Christmas.
> So, I'm calling "Open Season" for my Reaper and giving them free reign to do what ever they want. <snip>
> 
> ...


Love this idea. I would say your so brave for calling open season, but everyone here has such great talent and taste that I would say you are pretty safe.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is my list,I'll add to it as things come to me
Likes/dislikes
Anything Krampus related
Creepy ornaments
traditional Christmas ornaments
Nightmare Before Christmas anything
Anything Flying Spaghetti Monster related
Anything handmade or repurposed
Anything Chtulu related
Anything Day of the Dead
Snowmen(creepy or otherwise)
Nutcrackers (creepy or otherwise)
Dislikes
Glittery “rustic” Christmas
“country” christmas ( Duck Dynasty, Paula Deen, etc.)

But as with the other reapers I've participated in, we would be thrilled with anything we get.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

updated my list again!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I've updated mine a couple of times, not big additions just tweaks here and there. Sometimes I will read someones list and think oh yeah, I really like that too or I should do that too...might tweak it a few more times.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

i will be tweaking mine again tomorrow ..


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great lists everyone! I have so many ideas! Can't wait for my victim.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Bumping this back to the first page. Oh and I just discovered I have 1313 posts!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I’ll be happy with purchased new, purchased used, dumpster dived for, crafted, natural materials, whatever. I tried to list a few specifics, and a few general ideas. Reaper, if you have a creative side, feel free to let loose. I absolutely love the idea of getting something that fits one of my themes, but that I might not have thought of!
Christmas: 
I keep my Christmas stuff traditional Christmassy rather than mixing it with Halloween.
My Christmas colors are traditional, too— red, gold, silver, emerald green, sapphire blue, white. I don’t use teal or fuchsia. I’m happy with either religious or secular decorations.
Our tree has mostly mold-blown mercury glass ornaments. I love the lightweight ones made in antique molds in the style of Central and Eastern Europe. The ornaments don’t have to be old; I just like them to look like the old ones. My favorites look like seasonally-related objects or characters: snowpeople, toys, children, bears, sleds, moons, small animals, even clowns-- any of that stuff. Traditional is key. The designs are similar to a lot of what Christopher Radko does, but his are very heavy, and often very expensive—so that’s not what I’m looking for. I’ll put some pictures on my Pinterest board – worth a thousand words, right?
Candles—jar candles, pillars, tapers, LED, nearly any scent is good. I don’t care for added smoke smell, but any typical fruit/herb/flower/resin/food scent should be nice.
Aromatic resins (like frankincense, dragon’s blood, copal) 
Architectural finials— anything from tiny to quite big --could be for either Halloween or Christmas, depending on the paint job. I’d like any.
Seasonal hors d’oeuvre picks
Warm slipper socks for smallish feet 
I’d love a pair of small, matching Christmas wreaths (~7” to 9”) for the wall flanking each side of the fireplace. It’s not a hot spot, so flammability isn’t a serious issue.
A Christmas sign would be nice -- I don’t have anything like that.
If my reaper lives where mistletoe grows, I’d love a little of it.
Old-World-looking chalkware Santas (I know some are quite expensive, but there are occasional deals out there.)
I love cute snow people, retro or new.

I’m planning a Wild West party for the summer (not haunted, just normal.) If my reaper happens to have access to some props for that, they’d be appreciated much. 
Plastic prop rifles, realistic tarantula, horned toad or gila monster, blue speckle coffee pot, western-themed drink garnish picks or hors d’oeuvres picks, one or two sarape style Mexican blankets
I’m not yet sure of every specific element I’ll include, but I want it to lean Southwest. (Think cattle drives, chuck wagon, bank robbers, sheriff, saloon, giant cacti.) If you think of anything fun that fits, great!

Next Halloween I’d like to continue to expand on the Gothic Castle theme indoors. I like Gothic or Victorian Neo-Gothic architectural elements and décor (not so much “Goth”, though.)
I like muted fall colors for Halloween—dull oranges, caramel-golds, browns and deep reds. I don’t do much with light green, bright orange, or purple.
I’ve got some great swamp goodies, but we had rain until noon on Halloween, so most of that was put on hold. I think I’m essentially set, but if you think of something that would be fun in a creepy swamp setting, I’m sure I’d love it. 
I didn’t have as much space I’d hoped for to do the mad lab this year (remodeling issues) and while I had a decent display, there will be more room next year. I could still use some lab bits and pieces--Knife switches, toggle switches, old-looking dials, buttons, meters, insulators, coils-- used, even corroded is great.
Aged-looking lab diagrams, especially anatomical 
Old books, leather-bound is great, especially scientific texts or any in German, Latin, or Greek
Big, black, Frankenstein boots-- like the monster wore in the B&W movies (or like some biker wore before donating them to SA or GW) would be wonderful. They don’t need platform soles. The bigger the better, but any adult men's size works -- used and a bit beaten up is fine. I looked all year for these, but had no luck, so I'd be really happy to get a pair..
An oddity or two would be wonderful—I’m especially thinking of altered genetics, “Dr. Moreau Addresses Small Vertebrates”, or Previously Undiscovered Species.
I’ve developed a love of Quack Devices. Bottles of/from Quack Medicine would fit well, too, whether actual antiques (occasionally available at reasonable prices) or bottles with home-made labels that look old (snake oil, etc.) Cure-All Bottles could go with a Wild West theme, too.

Other Halloween--
Fair-sized (8x10 or larger) Old (Medieval-looking through ~1900) portrait prints. They need not be altered (though it would be ok); naturally creepy-looking is fine, framed or unframed. 
There’s a particular realistic ~6” rubbery plastic black widow spider – I’d be happy with any, and could actually use more than one.
B&W Prints from Frankenstein or Bride of Frankenstein
Crocheted spider web (coaster, doily, any size)
Giant “Man Hands” costume hands (used is fine; they need not be in perfect shape.)
Any used, reclaimed hardware that looks promising for crafts or builds—distinctive hinges, ornate keyhole escutcheons, latches, cool drawer or cabinet pulls, also carved furniture feet or box feet, ornamental overlays, etc.
Cases for oddities—Riker mount, display box, wood, glass, acrylic case
Not-too-gory plastic or rubber human foot-- If it has a “bloody stump” at the end, that’s ok; I can wrap it. I just don’t want it entirely bloody-gory. A bit of realism for the foot itself would be good. 
Halloween-themed hors d’oeuvres picks, straws, or drink garnish picks
Vintage style moons—full or crescent, with faces, (signs, prints, sculptures)
Additions from original list:
I love gargoyles, grotesques, and mascaron, either as stand-alones, or as elements to use for decorating furniture, doorways, etc.
I would also like quality prints of some creepy old Halloween costume pictures, like some of these (or any number of others). : http://www.shortlist.com/news/halloween-then-and-now#gallery-24
A pair of fairly large (6" or larger) replica Staffordshire Dogs
Not my style:
Hard core gore (though specimen jars can be a little gross and that’s fine
Satanic or demonic décor
Genuine dead things (fake dead things are fine.)
I’m not a huge fan of glitter, but if an item is amazing otherwise, I can deal with a bit—more so with Christmas stuff than Halloween stuff. A lot of my tree ornaments have a little glitter. 
Though I do like wall art, I don't have much unused wall space for hanging things (a Sign I could prop somewhere if I didn't have a wall spot.)

Pinterest boards—Right now I mainly have some examples of mercury glass ornaments I like as recent additions on here. The Halloween stuff at the end is random and needs sorting. I’ll add more Christmas stuff soon.
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/decorations/

This board has Halloween likes. Some I have already gotten, and when that’s the case, it will be in the description. Much of it is ridiculously priced, and is just there for my own reference, or to share a general idea of the styles I like. I’m certainly not expecting or asking to get those specific items.
https://www.pinterest.com/ooojen/cool-halloween-stuff/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Think today I will do some updates on my list


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I’ll be happy with purchased new, purchased used, dumpster dived for, crafted, natural materials, whatever. I tried to list a few specifics, and a few general ideas. Reaper, if you have a creative side, feel free to let loose. I absolutely love the idea of getting something that fits one of my themes, but that I might not have thought of!
> Christmas:
> I keep my Christmas stuff traditional Christmassy rather than mixing it with Halloween.
> My Christmas colors are traditional, too— red, gold, silver, emerald green, sapphire blue, white. I don’t use teal or fuchsia. I’m happy with either religious or secular decorations.
> ...


I just love your list


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now if you are a knitter and could knit these sleepers omg that would be so cool the one thing I do not do is knit I wear a size 7 to 7.5
> http://blog.knitting-warehouse.com/2...caron.html?m=1


The link isn't working for me-- but I'm curious!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> The link isn't working for me-- but I'm curious!


dang I think I fixed the link now but they look like this  the top ones.


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Those are super cute, Saki.Girl!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh dang, those are cute!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes they are cute but I can't knit.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

me either Lizzy!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

not much longer now..


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Last minute.. I'm in!! 
Hello dear reaper. Here is a little about me, the victim lucky to have gotten YOU as my reaper 
First of -ANYTHING you send me, i will love, ok? Anything, really! Its about having fun and making a surprise for a friend you’ve never met, and its so awesome! Im very exited to see what you came up with! Being in Denmark everything, how ever trivial and regular with you, will be new and exiting for me  
Also I realize, that its expensive to send overseas, so please feel free to think light and small for your shipping  ( I do that when I send to the US  )

I'm not a big Christmassy Christmas fan. I participate out of curtesy to my family but don't celebrate it myself. I do celebrate winter solstice, but I kinda like the idea of Christmas, as a tradition, and try to embrace that part of it.

I will be doing some selected decorations inside, in “dark christmas/twisted christmas” style. Not as bloody and gory as my hallowen style, but maybe more of a gothic/steampunky kinda thing, i guess. My flat is decorated in a Industrial vintage meets Boho kinda style. ( which is NOT the same as shabby chick, I must very much stress LOL) A lot of grey/black/brass, with a twist of white/purple/blue  I like most colours I just like them in not so bright and shiny nuances and I dont really care for pastel.
I would love a poster or maybe even a homemade drawing, for my new naked walls  

If you are not into the twisted christmas thing, “normal” halloween items are cool too. 

I am a sorta non-consumer. I buy as little as possible I own as little as possible. When things start to pile up, I give them away (or sell them, if im skint lol) So a little goes a long way with me! I love second hand items, from your attic, the charity shop, or even stuff you dumpster dived. I love things you made yourself, if you are crafty -or if you want to try and be! Im very much not crafty my self so my standards are really low haha, so have a go! 
( I dont hate new items at all, just saying, the used ones are already there, why not use them again, if needed  )

I am thinking of having actual tree this year, with some of the cool “dark christmasy” items I got last year. Also I really want to start working on a mini village, I tried last year but didn’t get so far. 


So heres a list of some things i like in general:
Anything Poe
(Dark christmassy) Ornaments I can hang on my tree or in my window -either things made into ornaments or maybe some traditional ones altered.
Black birds
Rats/mice
gargoyels
Bats
Skulls
Anything Burton made  ( I already have a lot of NBC)
Anything witchy -witchy looking or practically witchy 
Goth
Steampunk
Gadgets -anything that lights up, moves or make noises makes me happy  I prefer LED actually I am in need of light chains. I love them all year and have them everywhere. I like all kinds ( with white lights not coloured ) and in all shapes. Even cute ones lol. I'm very forgiving of cuteness in my light chains  
Vintage /retro items 
Black Lace
Vampires
Eyeballs. Dunno what it is, they just fascinate me lol.
Zombies
Doctor who ( thinking of doing a dont blink kinda think with angels and a tardis at some point)
Dark Alice in wonderland/mad hatter sorta thing I bought this awesome tea-set at a flea marked and i have wicked plans to host a dark tea party at some point.

Angels are ok, as long as they are not to religious or cute. Dark angels are good lol.

I dont mind blood and gore at all, but for this reaper I think im more focused on the decorative.
Also I normally dont do glitter, but for Christmas a little is ok. It goes well with black  I mostly do brass or silver colours for shiny things, not gold 

Oh and also ,dear reaper, I would like to point out, that since I wasn’t in the regular reaper I did not get any candy corn this year!!!!!  I like the S’mores and the Apple ones a lot, but is there a christmassy kind out?

Things I already have a lot of, or dont care to much for, also known as the “ Dislikes:
Cutesy,
Disney, Frozen, Harry Potter etc. Children and television related items in general. 
Im not really into santas and elfs etc
Spiders. I hate them. Hate. The end.Dont get me any!
Taxadermia/real fur/dead animals in general 
Dvd's/CD's etc. I stream everything and i dont own a did or CD player anymore




I'm not a big Christmassy Christmas fan. I participate out of curtesy to my family but don't celebrate it myself. I do celebrate winter solstice, and I kinda like the idea of Christmas, as a tradition, and Im trying to make my own traditions.

Here is a link to my Pinterest board “ Creepy Christmas” for inspiration. I will probable update that a bit. Feel free to check it out  https://uk.pinterest.com/pennyapple/creepy-christmas/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else want to play??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bump to the top


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Tweaked my list again!  

Time is running out! Come join the fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

make sure to post here...


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

yah.. soon i will know my victim ....... and then the fun begins  !!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you to whomever my reaper happens to be. I will appreciate and cherish anything you send.

I'm a guy and don't do much for Christmas but really enjoy a few things a lot and would love to get something Christmasy as well as Halloween related. I am not mixing Christmas and Halloween this year. 

Christmas likes and dislikes:

Decorated pillar candles. The ones that have a Christmas tree, snowman, etc on them. I also like the ones that are more than one color. I do not like or use votive candles. Scented is wonderful. 

Old World Santas

Mercury Glass

Vintage, or vintage style, snowmen, santas, reindeer, trees, nutcrackers with an old timey feel. If it looks like it dates back to the early to mid 1900s I will like it. Hand made is awesome!!!!! Thrift stores fines are great too!!!

If you sew a hand made Christmas pillow would be nice.

If you like to bake, homemade goodies, i.e. cookies, candy, would be great. 

Twig, or other natural material, reindeer. 

Please, nothing cute. 

Please, I also do not need ornaments. I won't use them, I am not putting up a Christmas tree this year. 


Halloween Likes/Wants/Needed in no particular order:

Love, love, love hand made items and thrift store finds.

Scary / Creepy Clowns

Witches

I love Halloween photographs that have a haunted or forlorn feel.
I would especially like to have photos of cemeteries, haunted looking buildings or anything creepy. Black & white or color, I like both. Love photos with lots of atmosphere - old haunted looking or desolate buildings, cemeteries and landscapes at dusk, during a storm or cloudy or foggy day/evening. The spookier the better. If you live in an area with any of the above I would absolutely love photographs. 

Haunted Carnivals 

Old Time Carnivales - I am doing a Carnivale display set in the 1920/30s next year so anything related would be great. 

Pictures of Ravens

Edgar Allen Poe

Headless Horseman Sign

Ghosts

Gothic

Vintage Halloween. I like the look and since they can be pricey reproductions are wonderful.

Creepy Jack O' Lanterns - not cute ones. 

Corpsed pumpkins and Jack's

Creepy trees

Creepy cemeteries

Reapers

Creepy scarecrow masks

Could really use a witch mask

Halloween primitive folk art / outsider art

Would love anything New Orleans style voodoo items 

Love oddities and the unusual

Freak Show curiosities

Would love anything Ouija Board or related. A sign would be cool. Hand painted by you would be amazing. 


Please, I either don't like, don't need, can't use, or have plenty of the following:

Glitter - no glitter please. Please nothing cute. No spiders, snakes, bugs, creepy crawlies, Halloween candles, Nightmare Before Christmas, Disney, spider webs, aliens, modern Halloween, Day of the Dead, sugar skulls, ornaments, pirates, owls, rodents, clings, miniatures, DVD's.

Thank you and happy reaping!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

OK I just sneaked back in and tweaked my list for the final time!  I have to say it is probably the most detailed list I have made to date and I have added several things since I first posted it. I did not separate my Christmas and Halloween likes though and am hoping that doesn't drive my reaper crazy. 

Oh and if you happen to read this dear reaper, my list is post #4 in this thread.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> dang I think I fixed the link now but they look like this  the top ones.
> View attachment 269557


got yarn will travel those look like crochet bit of a pain could try but I only have dark colors that i work with


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

moonwitchkitty said:


> got yarn will travel those look like crochet bit of a pain could try but I only have dark colors that i work with


I wish I could crochet like that!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

For those who believe Xmas is taking Christ out of Christmas here is the history of where it originated. 

The history of the word “Xmas” is actually more respectable — and fascinating — than you might suspect. First of all, the abbreviation predates by centuries its use in gaudy advertisements. It was first used in the mid 1500s. X is the Greek letter “chi,” the initial letter in the word Χριστός which means “Christ.” X has been an acceptable representation of the word “Christ” for hundreds of years. This device is known as a Christogram. The mas in Xmas is the Old English word for “mass.” So “Xmas” and “Christmas” are equivalent in every way except their lettering.

In 1977, the Governor of New Hampshire issued a press release stating that journalists should cease taking the “Christ” out of “Christmas” as “Xmas” was a pagan spelling of Christmas. Perhaps he should have run that press release by a religious scholar before issuing it. 

OK, I am not trying to start a "holy war". I just thought perhaps many of you may not be familiar with the history of the word Xmas and how it started.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

There are some great lists here! I can't wait to find out who my victim is!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I updated my list and am still adding to my Pinterest lol


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Stayed up until 2:00 am at the gas station stalking my victim and making Christmas Pinterest board. Have now attached link to pinterest at bottom of my likes list.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now to read over my victim's list here too


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Now to read over my victim's list here too


Yeah, sometimes there are quite a few changes!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm leaving my list alone but I really need to add to my pinterest board.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> got yarn will travel those look like crochet bit of a pain could try but I only have dark colors that i work with


dark colors work lol


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I've updated with more explanation per my Reaper's request. I will be adding more pins probably tomorrow to Pinterest to give you additional ideas of my style. I am also on the sister forum, Christmas Fan Club, as Candy Creature. I will try finding some past pictures and loading those to the indoor decorating thread or Christmas tree theme thread in a day or two, assuming I can get past my picture loading problems.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, sometimes there are quite a few changes!


i would be guilty of this .. always changing something .. lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me too Candy Creature, im adding stuff to Pinterest for my Reaper.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I know that I'm late getting this up here, but it was much easier for me to wait until I got home, rather than try it on my tablet. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you, my dear Reaper! I hope this list is enough to give you ideas, but not cause you to be overwhelmed! I promise to love whatever you take the time to send!

I am also one to not mix my holidays. Well, aside from the fact that we celebrate both the Solstice and Christmas. I like bringing nature indoors for decorating. It doesn't have to be real, but I use holly, pinecones(although not those horrid cinnamon ones), pine, snowflakes, etc.

We have two trees(Man, I never thought I'd say that!). Our main one we string with white lights, then decorate on the Solstice with strings of red, wooden beads, pinecones, dried slices of apples and oranges, red and green ribbons, cinnamon sticks...well, you get the idea!
Our second tree is our hodgepodge tree. Colored lights, my mom's antique ornaments she bought when she lived in Europe, all of my childhood ornaments, and pretty much whatever else can be hung on a tree, lol.

As I'm sure you can guess, I like the older version of Santa, especially if he has holly or a woodland creature. I don't do much with snowmen, but I'm not opposed to them.

Outdoors, we don't do a lot of decorating. We've got some fake shrubs and garland that are strung with lights.

Any light strands that we use are led. Except for our hodgepodge tree, but I would like to replace them.

If you want to stick with Halloween, I like creepy and spooky. I don't care for outright scares or gore. I do a spider's den, which is as close as I get to blatant scares, but I'm pretty set in that department.

I love witchy items. Some stay out all year.

General likes: Ravens, cats, owls, foxes, interesting rocks, some glitter.

General dislikes: Super bright colors, pastels, gore, dolls.

I've got two kids, an almost 6 year old girl, and a 3 year old boy. I also have two cats, both girls. If you do feel inclined to give them goodies, all that I ask is that it not be food. It's pretty ridiculous how many diet restrictions there are among the four of them, lol!

Here are my current additions, as of 17 Nov.:

Pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.com/jamieurbanawiz/ (I'll get some holiday stuff up today)
I love both handmade or store-bought.
Brand new or second hand, it doesn't matter to me!
I am a decaf barista. Which means I can't drink regular coffee, but am very picky about my decaf, lol!
I love knee high socks.
I also love herbal tea.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

And another


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

hey everyone.. whose list are you stalking today????


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Always Wicked said:


> hey everyone.. whose list are you stalking today????


I have my victim's list memorized, I know it by rote, lol. 

So I am stalking everyone else's list because people have come up with some really cool likes and ideas. I am looking forward to seeing the reaps on this one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

me too, such a wide variety here, can't wait to see what folks come up with...


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Even though I have my victim's list memorized, like everyone else here, I come to look at the lists once again just in case someone put something on their list that I may want to add to mine   I haven't edited my list but will be adding things to my pinterest boards later today just in case my Reaper needs/wants more ideas. 

So looking forward to the photo thread for this Merry Reap already!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> hey everyone.. whose list are you stalking today????


I am  and crafting


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm... in the past my victim commented on a particular item and mentioned they would like to have one. I can't find the exact item but am wondering if they would still like it? I could easily modify a store bought one.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmm... in the past my victim commented on a particular item and mentioned they would like to have one. I can't find the exact item but am wondering if they would still like it? I could easily modify a store bought one.


Yes lizzy, that will definitely be okay, at least with me.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just edited my post to add mercury glass.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Hmm... in the past my victim commented on a particular item and mentioned they would like to have one. I can't find the exact item but am wondering if they would still like it? I could easily modify a store bought one.


i will take 5 please .. not just one ..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Always Wicked said:


> i will take 5 please .. not just one ..


Yikes! I may not get five of them finished by the deadline let alone Christmas!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

lizzyborden said:


> Yikes! I may not get five of them finished by the deadline let alone Christmas!


lol well I'll just have the one then


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Got quite a bit finished still more to do though..


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I feel bad. I have a couple ideas but I really need to get started. Don't worry victim I am the kind that has trouble getting started but once I start I can't stop and you end up with a big box of goodies.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am home for Thanksgiving and will be concentrating on my victim/s. It will be a wonderful few days around, I have been looking forward to this more than the turkey.  

I have an area in the den where a collection of items for said victim/s have been placed, along with a few select boxes so I will have the right size handy when I get ready to ship. If I have a productive couple of days here, and I suspect I might, that may occur at the end of the week. We shall see.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

will definitely be crafting


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

giving this a little bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I better check my victims list for updates


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I will be boxing the reap for my victim/s in the next day or so. I think I will check their list one more time before I get everything wrapped up.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> I will be boxing the reap for my victim/s in the next day or so. I think I will check their list one more time before I get everything wrapped up.


My list is post #122, just to make it easy for you


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ooojen said:


> My list is post #122, just to make it easy for you


Thank you ooojen. I appreciate a thoughtful victim!!!!!

I am going to go ahead and ship today I think. I will be busy the rest of the week and want to make sure everything gets to my victim on time. We have been having some unpredictable weather; I don't want to encounter any glitches that might be lurking if I wait. Mail pickup was disrupted two days last week. Roads were closed, there were power outages, it was a mess. I don't want to chance it this time of year. 

Plus the sooner I ship the sooner they/he/she will get to enjoy it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in awe of you guys who have shipped already ! I was on board with moving the ship date up and now I'm thinking I might not make that deadline. I ended up ordering a few things and I'm not sure they will be here , also still making something, haven't been able to work on it as often as I thought....I'm trying , hoping and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll be shipping last minute also as I gave up on one idea and haven't come up with another yet.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well im kinda washing I hadn't already shipped. I saw a billion things today that my victim would also have liked lol. One thing I even considered just buying and sending as an extra thing! Oh well.. Next time!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear victim/s, after checking your list for edits I have shipped. A reap is headed your way. The post office tells me it should be on your door step Saturday. 

However, last year my victim/s packages were supposed to be delivered in three days. In reality it took almost two weeks. I was very worried to say the least. Keep your fingers, as well as witches warts, crossed, that we don't have a repeat of that this year. This is the big reason I tried to get everything out as soon as possible. I have so little faith in our postal service that it doesn't even register on a one to ten scale.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Godcrusher said:


> Im open to Christmas and Halloween related items.Ok so here goes the list.
> 
> Likes indoor
> Lemax spooky town or x-mas accessories
> ...


I was just familiarizing myself with your list in case Bethene ends up putting out a call for rescue reapers. I notice that you wouldn't mind having a tablecloth so I thought I would ask a question for any potential rescue reapers and ask what size? Do you have a round or square table for 4 that might take a round 70 inch or a 52 inch square? Do you have a table that seats four to six and is it oval or a rectangle that would take a 60 x 84? Possibly your table is even longer? I am hoping you don't need a rescue reaper and I am not anticipating volunteering since it would be too long before I could get to my Halloween stash and send something out, but I was curious since I like seasonal tablecloths too.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What a great idea Candy Creature. How very thoughtful of you.

I hope Godcrusher gets his reap soon.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We could even have a few of us each send one or two things if it's hard for one person to put an entire reap together right now.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

What a Great idea. I also think it is Godchrushers first reaper, so I hope it ends with a fab reap, so you want to join the fun again! Weather it's the original reap, stuck in traffic jam, or a new awesome rescuer


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

That is a fantastic idea ooojen!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great idea for sure ooojen count me in if help is need


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I do think we are in need of a rescue, his reaper has not contacted me...


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bethene said:


> well, I do think we are in need of a rescue, his reaper has not contacted me...


Don't want to be only rescuer because I would have to wait until after I finish my sisters birthday gift to send something out but I would be happy to be part of a group effort.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I really appreciate everyone's concerns and thoughtfulness. My table is square 48x48. Even though my 1st reap is not going as planned I do enjoy how the community comes together to try to make things right,

I hope my reaper just got busy and is able to send out still but if not I am not worried with a great group of people like you around.

I hope you all had a merry Christmas and its only what, 311 days until Halloween


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Candy Creature said:


> Don't want to be only rescuer because I would have to wait until after I finish my sisters birthday gift to send something out but I would be happy to be part of a group effort.


I would love to help out as well. I can't be the only rescue reaper but can do something to help


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

his reaper contacted me, gifts are on the way!!


----------

